# Breaking down Holey Rock



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Living in Oklahoma I can get Holey rock for 0.16/lb but my issue is they only sell giant boulders of the thing. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck breaking it apart so it will actually fit in my 46g bow front. I want to make sure I can break it into pieces that will fit before I buy a 150lb boulder.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm sure it could be broken, but can't imagine the pieces would be naturally shaped. Why are you locked in to holey rock?


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm wouldn't say I am 100% locked into it, thought it looked pretty cool in some tank pictures I had seen and realized I could get it for next to nothing here. Trying to decide between that or river rocks.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Going to check out a stone/rock supplier tomorrow and check the 3 options out. Do you know anyone who has used cobble in their tanks?


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Ended up finding and going with the Mexican beach pebbles (3"-5") for 0.42/lb


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want from fist sized to head sized. The 3" ones won't be much good for caves...too small.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah they came mixed in a 75lb bag. I also picked up 100lbs of 6"-8", just not pictured here.


----------

